# Waterfowl Photos



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Here are some waterfowll photos taken this year after hunting season. I thought I would share them. They were taken at our hunting lease. Enjoy!!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice pics, the last one is my favorite!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Incredible ...


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Very nice. I like the pair of mallard coming in.

What general area is your lease at?


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Pics*

Awesome


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like the 2nd and last ones the best. Great work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I like em all


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice but I really like that last one..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Im for the last also. I use MPIX for my printing. Id print that one.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

MichaelW said:


> I really like the 2nd and last ones the best. Great work. Thanks for posting.


x2...but they're all great pictures! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Thanks , the lease is in Colorado County. The birds did not really show until after waterfowl season. Gald you enjoy them. I have the last one on my desk top. In the better quality pic as on my hard drive you can see the water sluffing oof their wings and dripping from them as they take flight.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Her are a few more!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

ahsome!


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

All good-------but the last one should be turned to a canvas print.
Nice!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The Mallards about to light and the last pic are fantastic in the detail.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

What kind of camera/lens are you using?

Excellent photos by the way.... very excellent


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

fishingtwo said:


> I like em all


X2!


----------

